# Final Fantasy Favorite



## McMurphy (Jul 3, 2004)

What is everyone's favorite Final Fantasy chapter in the video game chain?  I was going to accompany this question with a poll but, considering the numbered sequence and titles differ depending on which country the game was released in, I felt that it would be less confusing without one.

My personal favorite is Final Fantasy IX on the original playstation system.  The graphics are a bit more balanced then VII or VIII, and the battle systems are less intimidated in my opinion.


----------



## mac1 (Jul 11, 2004)

I'd have to say that my favorite of them would have to be VII. The was just somthing about it that made it special, but I cant place what it is. I loved the whole cyberpunk styleing, OK sure the graphics look abysmal by todays standards, but it still stands out as one of my favorite games ever. If I was to go for a second favorite however, I would go with your choice of IX. It was a lot more polished than VI and VII and had the whole medieval look, a welcome change of direction. It again had a splendid plot, and that card game was ssooo addictive, but for some reason I still prefer VII despite its many flaws. In third place for me would have to Final Fantasy: Mystic Quest on the Super Nintendo. I found that many later SNES incarnations had over complicated battle systems, but Mystic Quest was easy to pick up and play. It had so many nice touches, the bit where you unfreeze that frozen village reall stands out in my memory. Thers my 1, 2, 3 of Final Fantasy. Since nobody else seems to be responding to this thread, what would your 2nd and 3rd choices be McMurphy?


----------



## McMurphy (Jul 14, 2004)

*The Final Fantasy...with sequels*



			
				Bigmacscanlan said:
			
		

> Since nobody else seems to be responding to this thread, what would your 2nd and 3rd choices be McMurphy?


After the FF9 pick, my next favorite would have to be VII because, despite the plot being a bit too loose and the graphics a bit too unbalanced, I really liked the style and the designers' committment in trying hard to shove as much unique twists in traditional rpg video gaming.

My third pick is a super old-school one:  The original Final Fantasy, but as the re-released version published for both the playstation and playstation 2.  The mind-numbing addiction to leveling and random battles appeals to my often neglected masochistic side of me.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 15, 2004)

My favouite would have to be VII due to the overall gameplay.  VIII seemed to be too serious and X was poor.  I have always wanted to play IX but can not find a copy - maybe I should look harder.  I also loved Chrono Trigger which was a final fantasy game other than in name.


----------



## mac1 (Jul 15, 2004)

Any of you guys played Crystal Chronicles yet? I am curious as to whether it is any good.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 15, 2004)

Is that for the Gamecube?


----------



## mac1 (Jul 15, 2004)

Yeah, it looked very different to the other FF games.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 15, 2004)

I preferred the cute but stylish graphics of FF7, is FF9 anything like that?


----------



## mac1 (Jul 15, 2004)

The styling of IX is very different, but still cutesy (infact, I would say more so). VII had a very techopunk look to it, whereas IX was much more medieval, and somewhat crisper and more defined. You should definately try and pick up a copy of IX, I cant imagine it would cost very much these days.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 15, 2004)

It was for the PS1, is that right?


----------



## mac1 (Jul 15, 2004)

Thats correct.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 15, 2004)

Do I get 10 points and a gold star?  I'll order it off Amazon with my next load.


----------



## mac1 (Jul 15, 2004)

Good call!  

_*hands over a gold star*_

_*Lacedaemonian's level goes up*_
_*Victory fanfare plays softly in the backgound*_


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 15, 2004)

::  Lacedaemonian buys a bigger hammer with new xp and goes looking for strange Japanese concept beasts.


----------



## mac1 (Jul 15, 2004)

_*Lacedaemonian encounters beast*_

_*Lacedaemonian attacks beast*_

_*Beast turns out to be friendly and joins your ever increasing motley crew*_

_*Even stranger geneticly mutated, multidimensional time travelling concept beast trys to take over the world, only for it to turn out to be your mother*_

_*Motherbeast takes you in its arms and reeks havoc upon the globe*_

_*Lacedaemonian travels back in time to stop the beast only to find that his father had grown his mother in a lab*_

_*Lacedaemonian kills the beast thus eliminating his own existance too*_

_*Lacedaemonian recieves another star, but does not exist to recieve it, thus ending in a neverending paradox to which there is no end*_

_*Story begins again with another hero and a new motley crew*_

_*The legacy continues*_


----------



## McMurphy (Aug 12, 2004)

Lacedaemonian said:
			
		

> My favouite would have to be VII due to the overall gameplay. VIII seemed to be too serious and X was poor. I have always wanted to play IX but can not find a copy - maybe I should look harder. I also loved Chrono Trigger which was a final fantasy game other than in name.


I am currently playing a little of Final Fantasy X.  I must be honest, I don't really know what to think about it.  I can only give it mixed reviews at the moment.  While the game displays obvious upgrades in the graphic texturing and animation, the actual animated movements seem more artificial and exaggerated than IX.  I am excited to have a pantheon of voice acting in the game, but I am also, unfortunately, annoyed to see how badly the English version matches the lip syncs meant solely for the Japanese language.  

Were these some of your criticisms of the game?


----------



## ArkeL (Aug 12, 2004)

All I can say the *7 *was my favorite. I liked 6, 8 was also one of my favorites though 10 I was very dissapointed with, got almost sort of to the end of the game and got bored. 
But 7 is by far my favorite FF game! And one of the Best RPGs I ever played!


----------



## cymric (Aug 12, 2004)

my favorite Final Fantasy Game is one that anybody rarely thinks of and that is Final Fantasy Tactics for the Original PS.  I know it is weird but I loved the combat system so much and the story was very good.  I have not played the advanced version yet though.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Aug 12, 2004)

I never played tactics and know very little about it.  I have contemplated buying it for the GBA but am not certain it is any good.


----------



## SDNess (Aug 16, 2004)

It is. Get one.

 Or you could wait a couple of months for Nintendo's new portable...the DS.


----------



## Blue Mythril (Aug 16, 2004)

I liked IX. that was great, excellant gamability and the graphics were pretty good for its time.
 X was kinda mediocre: had its good points, had its totally lame aspects. the graphics were pretty sweet true, and I loved the sphere grid system. But it lacked the character of IX and Tidus' voice was American >.<
 I don't think I ever finished it.

 VIII, meh, not worth the time.
 Havn't played VII, everyone raves about it though. Yet I don't think I'll ever play it, I've come across way too many fanboys on the Final Fantasy Addicts forums.

 Tactics looks good, I'm definately interested in Tactics...


----------



## Ahdkaw (Aug 16, 2004)

Aw, I was gonna say 'Talisman of Death' and then realised you asked for Final Fantasy not Fighting Fantasy.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 17, 2004)

The Final Fantasy series is something that I never touched, because of the idea of jumping into a sequal and simply not "getting it" - ie, how characters and plot have developed, and various in-game references. I actually have no idea what the Final Fantasy series is about. Is it actually all connected? Or is it loosely based around a single concept?


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Aug 17, 2004)

Ahdkaw said:
			
		

> Aw, I was gonna say 'Talisman of Death' and then realised you asked for Final Fantasy not Fighting Fantasy.


Hey, cool. I liked 'House of Hell' and 'Creature of Havoc'! I am such a primitive boy...


----------



## Blue Mythril (Aug 17, 2004)

I said:
			
		

> The Final Fantasy series is something that I never touched, because of the idea of jumping into a sequal and simply not "getting it" - ie, how characters and plot have developed, and various in-game references. I actually have no idea what the Final Fantasy series is about. Is it actually all connected? Or is it loosely based around a single concept?


In my experience, very little is connected. Sometimes they run sequals, such as FFX-2 but mostly they are new stories in new lands with new characters.
Try FFIX, completely on its own, and my personal favourite


----------



## ArkeL (Aug 18, 2004)

Yeah, Most final fantasy games are not connected they are all individual games with separate, totaly different storylines, set in different worlds. As far as I know the only sequal to final fantasy games was 10-2 after 10.


----------



## mzarynn (Aug 19, 2004)

I played FFVII on the weekend when I was working nights during summers in college.  It was horribly addicting.  Especially when I was the only one awake.  Unfortunately, the summer ended before I could finish it.  I played FFX this winter and absolutely loved it!  It is the first rpg I actually finished.  I enjoy the games but have a hard time following through to the end.  I'm going to get X-2 for my birthday in a couple of weeks.  I enjoyed both VII and X. 

After hearing what you've said about IX, I"m also interested in trying that one out.  But it means I have to get a hold of my old playstation again.

What are you opinions on X-2?  I've heard complaints about the lead characters being women and it's too much like playing "dress-up."  But I am a girl and maybe I won't mind that so much.


----------



## McMurphy (Aug 19, 2004)

mzarynn said:
			
		

> What are you opinions on X-2? I've heard complaints about the lead characters being women and it's too much like playing "dress-up." But I am a girl and maybe I won't mind that so much.


My female roommate really likes the sequel if that helps you at all.  I haven't played it, but I don't know how keen I am with the idea of having the main characters as pop stars who save the world.  The full time pop star, part time savior motif is defidently rampant in Japenese anime, so that is probably where it draws its inspiration from.  

Either way, I plan to play it if I ever finish "X."


----------



## Woundweaver (Aug 19, 2004)

Hi, I've played much of the new Final Fantasies (7,8,9,10, Crystle Chronicles.) 6 and 1, and i've completed them all apart from 1 and 6. Actually FFVIII is my favorate, it's got the most customizable system, better leveling up ideas, the Enemies level up with you, better ultimate weapon/ultimate limit break (Lionheart.) i really like the storyline, the GF system is really fun, Seifer is damn cool too...

Least Favorate that i've played... probably a tie up between IX and X, IX i really disliked because i found the leveling up just plain dull (no customization, just equip items and level up.) i liked the idea of each character being able to do things specific to them (such as only summoners being able to summon.) and near the end of the game (in my opnion the best bit of any FF, just before the last boss run where you run around the world map.) was weak... As everything was based on Chocobos.

X Because it was too short for a FF, and some sections were downright boring in my opinion.

Second Favorate is FF VIII as i thought the storyline is the best in any Final Fantasy so far, more twists than a Hitchcock film. (can't wait for FF Advent Children to come out (thats a FF CGI film for any that don't know.)) oh yeah, and Sephiroth was damn cool.

For those that asked Crystle Chronicles rules, though if your going to play it make sure you've got a bunch of willing friends with GBAs as you need them to play, and single player is dull. any less than 3 players becomes boring.


Also i've heard that FF X-2 is really, really, really boring, I must say i don't like the idea of the clothes system,

****SPOILERS**** and aparantly you never find Tidus, you find sopmeone who looks just like him, but isn't him... i say we round up all the employees of Square and lock them up for 2 years with just FF X-2 for fun, that way maybe they'll come to see their mistakes...
****END OF SPOILERS****

Anyway, my fingers are now tired...

Woundweaver


----------



## McMurphy (Aug 20, 2004)

*Kingdom Hearts*

What do people think of the Kingdom Hearts playstation 2 game that mixes the world of Disney and Final Fantasy? The very concept seems strange enough to warrant a trial run.


----------



## erickad71 (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Kingdom Hearts*



> What do people think of the Kingdom Hearts playstation 2 game that mixes the world of Disney and Final Fantasy? The very concept seems strange enough to warrant a trial run.


I played that game. Personally, I thought it was a lot of fun. The backgrounds or levels are Disney movie sets and the bosses are the bad guys from the same movies. I remember really enjoying this game, but it has been awhile since I played it. It's definitely worth a look and I would recommend it.


----------



## ArkeL (Aug 20, 2004)

I never played tha game but I heard that Cloud is a bad guy in it and Sephiroth is in it too


----------



## erickad71 (Aug 20, 2004)

ArkeL said:
			
		

> I never played tha game but I heard that Cloud is a bad guy in it and Sephiroth is in it too


Yes they are in it...I guess you could technically call them bad guys in this game, but really you only have to fight them in one part of the game and it is more of a competition.


----------



## Blue Mythril (Aug 21, 2004)

> After hearing what you've said about IX, I"m also interested in trying that one out. But it means I have to get a hold of my old playstation again.
> 
> What are you opinions on X-2? I've heard complaints about the lead characters being women and it's too much like playing "dress-up." But I am a girl and maybe I won't mind that so much.


 I must say I'm not interested in X-2, it seemed fairly lame, but that's just me I guess. FFX seemed to have much more substance.

 Oh, and PS1 games are compatible with a PS2, so you don't need to track down the old console 

 Kingdom hearts seemed ok, very much a younger game, but it is light hearted fun. I actually don't own it though, so I've only gotten so far in the game.


----------



## mzarynn (Aug 22, 2004)

Your right! I don't have to find the console.  That's excellent!  But No Tidus?  I must admit I'm discouraged.


----------



## Blue Mythril (Aug 23, 2004)

Ah! Zidane is ten times cooler than Tidus! he has a tail, ad he lacks the accent -_-
 Who can forget clanky Steiner or funky lil Vivi?
 But personally I thought Tidus was a rough replacement for Zidane, Zidane was awesome, that whole cheeky theif thing goin...


----------



## Feralia (Aug 23, 2004)

yeah but Tidus wasn't a thief. I have no desire for x-2, I played some of it and  it just seems lame for lack of words. ff8, 9 and 10 are my favorites though.


----------



## aftermath (Aug 24, 2004)

I've played all the FF excpet 9 and 11. My favorite would have to be a tie between FF7 and FF3. I'm not sure which one is the best. it's pretty close. x-2 is pretty shoddy.


----------



## Blue Mythril (Aug 24, 2004)

Feralia said:
			
		

> yeah but Tidus wasn't a thief.


 Which is what I was saying. From what I've played, the categories arn't really that pronounced like that until you get to tactics. So I was comparing Tidus and Zidane as they are both percieved to be the central character of their respective gameline. So, as I said, I liked Zidane cos I liked his character, (thief being  part of that) I never once referred to Tidus as being a thief....


----------



## McMurphy (Aug 24, 2004)

Blue Mythril said:
			
		

> Ah! Zidane is ten times cooler than Tidus! he has a tail, ad he lacks the accent -_-
> Who can forget clanky Steiner or funky lil Vivi?
> But personally I thought Tidus was a rough replacement for Zidane, Zidane was awesome, that whole cheeky theif thing goin...


I really liked Zidane as a main character.  In fact, I would venture that he was my favorite out of all the Final Fantasy chapters thus far.  What I didn't like so much was the default name the designers picked for him.  "Zidane"??  Yuck.  Just out of curiousity, what did you name him?  I chose "Murphy" for lack of a better imagination, but I must admit that I still think the name suits him well.


----------



## mzarynn (Aug 25, 2004)

I never played the FF with Zidane.  But I did name Tidus, Mikyl after my husband.  Of course all of my aeons were named after my cat Zelda.  I had Zeldacon, Zelfire, Zelfreeze, Zelchains, Zeldagon, Zelsword, Zeldabee, Zeldafly, Zeldabug... you get the idea.


----------



## ArkeL (Aug 25, 2004)

DAMN!!!
Mikyl eh? Is he Russian?


----------



## mzarynn (Aug 26, 2004)

No, his name is Michael... I was just trying to be creative.  hehe


----------



## McMurphy (Aug 30, 2004)

mzarynn said:
			
		

> I never played the FF with Zidane. But I did name Tidus, Mikyl after my husband. Of course all of my aeons were named after my cat Zelda. I had Zeldacon, Zelfire, Zelfreeze, Zelchains, Zeldagon, Zelsword, Zeldabee, Zeldafly, Zeldabug... you get the idea.


*L* That's great!  I started out with a The Neverending Story theme with the character names for Final Fantasy X:  Atreyu, Falkor, and Artax were some of the names of the aeons.  Tidus was quickly renamed as Bastian.  By the end of the aeon naming, however, the movie tie-in was pushed aside and the last couple aeons had "ingenius" names such as "Spot."


----------



## McMurphy (Sep 15, 2004)

*Final Fantasy X and X2 Update*

Now that I have seen all of Final Fantasy X and most of X2, and I must say that X2 isn't as lame as I thought it would be.  It is certainly a chapter in the series heavily geared for the female fans.  It all revolves around the love story from X, and, instead of having a large amount of characters to switch in and out of your fighting party, X2 keeps its focus on Yuna, Rikku, and (introducing) Paine by having players alter the three females' abilities, appearances, and movements through dress-spheres.

What I am now wondering after seeing the trait not only in these Final Fantasy titles but also in many anime series is why is it so popular in Japanese entertainment to associate pop-stars with being heroes?


----------



## Blue Mythril (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Final Fantasy X and X2 Update*

See, I think that is why I was instantly turned off FFX -The stereotypical "It's aimed for chicks" notion. I'm really not interested in the whole dress spheres, complete love stpry plotline. I hate the notion of a pop-star style Yuna. Damn, give me some fighting,  and keep the love story as one thread of many in the plotline.
 Hmph.
 Stupid stereotypical teeny bopper marketing.
 *protests*


----------



## Rane Longfox (Sep 15, 2004)

I really don't like the real-time fighting in FFX2  I WANT SIMPLE FIGHTING DAMMIT!!!!!


----------



## McMurphy (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Final Fantasy X and X2 Update*



			
				Blue Mythril said:
			
		

> See, I think that is why I was instantly turned off FFX -The stereotypical "It's aimed for chicks" notion. I'm really not interested in the whole dress spheres, complete love stpry plotline. I hate the notion of a pop-star style Yuna. Damn, give me some fighting, and keep the love story as one thread of many in the plotline.
> Hmph.
> Stupid stereotypical teeny bopper marketing.
> *protests*


*L* If it makes you feel any better about being wrongly targeted, I am a guy who likes that it has the love story as the centeral piece. Why can't more games geared for guys have a little more romance? 


PS:  This is off topic, but I visited the link you offered as your homepage yesterday, but wasn't able to post in the guestbook.  Nice site, though!


----------



## McMurphy (Sep 15, 2004)

caladanbrood said:
			
		

> I really don't like the real-time fighting in FFX2  I WANT SIMPLE FIGHTING DAMMIT!!!!!


I am a simple fighter all the way, too.  Selecting the "wait" option in the game configuration section helps it become closer to my ideal turn-based format.


----------



## Blue Mythril (Sep 16, 2004)

> PS: This is off topic, but I visited the link you offered as your homepage yesterday, but wasn't able to post in the guestbook. Nice site, though!


 Ah sweet, I always wondered if anyone ever checked those out  I checked out you're DBZ site, chuckled like crazy at you're welcome note. *chuckles some more* I actually kinda went of DBZ a while agao, it took too long to get anywhere. Shame though, cos I'll admit my dorkiness and say I liked the 'eroic' fighting


----------



## Rane Longfox (Sep 16, 2004)

> Selecting the "wait" option in the game configuration section helps it become closer to my ideal turn-based format.


cool, i'll try that. Thanks


----------



## McMurphy (Sep 16, 2004)

*Ignore FF Shrine*



			
				Blue Mythril said:
			
		

> Ah sweet, I always wondered if anyone ever checked those out  I checked out you're DBZ site, chuckled like crazy at you're welcome note. *chuckles some more* I actually kinda went of DBZ a while agao, it took too long to get anywhere. Shame though, cos I'll admit my dorkiness and say I liked the 'eroic' fighting


I must admit that I never got into DBZ all that much either.  I like a little more meat to the storytelling, you know?  The site is really my girlfriend's; I just helped with the formatting and upkeep.  I am more of an Escaflowne and Cowboy Bebop fan myself.

Just in case you (and others) ever look in a moment of true dorkiness for a Final Fantasy site with forums, do not go to FF Shrine.  They are just plain mean there.  *still licking wounds*


----------



## Blue Mythril (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Ignore FF Shrine*

Ha! I actually came from one :ffaddicts.
 It's actually a good forum, though the moderators are pretty hard there. But I don't mind it so much, it's kinda essential with the subject matter. there's way too many kids that come in there and just spout absolute tripe. They are really strict on using full english and punctuation, just to stop all the people using txt and 1337. But it is a good site, though I must admit I tend to hang out here a bit more these days...


----------



## McMurphy (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: Ignore FF Shrine*



			
				Blue Mythril said:
			
		

> Ha! I actually came from one :ffaddicts.
> It's actually a good forum, though the moderators are pretty hard there. But I don't mind it so much, it's kinda essential with the subject matter. there's way too many kids that come in there and just spout absolute tripe. They are really strict on using full english and punctuation, just to stop all the people using txt and 1337. But it is a good site, though I must admit I tend to hang out here a bit more these days...


Yeah, this is always my first stop when doing the forum runs.  Thanks for the link.  I will check it out.


----------



## Blue Mythril (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: Ignore FF Shrine*

Sweet, hopeyou enjoy it, it's not quite as laid back as here though.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Sep 17, 2004)

This is the only forum that I currently use.  Naturally I am disappointed.  I hated Final Fantasy X, it did nothing for me.


----------



## aftermath (Sep 17, 2004)

I though FF-X was crap. And that FF-X2 was the crap of the previous cap. i think they tired to make sot hat they could expand their audience even more (like Square-Enix isn't big enough). And X2 had the worse out of all the ff games i've played. I didn't mind the battle system, but dresses? why couldn't they think of something better, or use the materia system. if it weren't dresses. magic fungus even would have been better. and a three person party the whole game? tsk tsk. ff 1 was better by far


----------



## mzarynn (Sep 18, 2004)

I'm playing X-2 right now and I don't mind the dresspheres.  It's not as girly as the word "dress" implies.  It just means they can change between a warrior, white mage, black mage, gunner, songstress?, thief, and more during the fights.  I just have a hard time decided which "dress" I should level up.  They all gain abilities seperately.  So, if you are never play anyone as a white mage then you won't learn those abilities.  That's as far as I understand it anway.  I'm only beginning chapter 2.  

I'm still having trouble finding the connection between popstar Yuna and summoner Yuna from FFX.  She didn't show any signs of being musically inclined whatsoever in X.  Am I wrong?  And when did guns come into the picture?  Yuna never seemed the gun type.  But hey, she's not my creation.

Either way... I heard a rumor that Final Fantasy XII was going to be a continuation of X.  Has anyone else heard this?


----------



## McMurphy (Sep 18, 2004)

mzarynn said:
			
		

> I'm playing X-2 right now and I don't mind the dresspheres. It's not as girly as the word "dress" implies. It just means they can change between a warrior, white mage, black mage, gunner, songstress?, thief, and more during the fights. I just have a hard time decided which "dress" I should level up. They all gain abilities seperately. So, if you are never play anyone as a white mage then you won't learn those abilities. That's as far as I understand it anway. I'm only beginning chapter 2.
> 
> I'm still having trouble finding the connection between popstar Yuna and summoner Yuna from FFX. She didn't show any signs of being musically inclined whatsoever in X. Am I wrong? And when did guns come into the picture? Yuna never seemed the gun type. But hey, she's not my creation.
> 
> Either way... I heard a rumor that Final Fantasy XII was going to be a continuation of X. Has anyone else heard this?


I heard the same thing, but I couldn't find an official source.  

I totally agree with the Yuna character change.  It barely seems like her.  Better storytelling would have tried to show how and why she changed in the two years between the two games.  At least the voice acting for her has improved.  She was suffering from a serious case of William Shatner pauses before.


----------



## mzarynn (Sep 18, 2004)

McMurphy said:
			
		

> I totally agree with the Yuna character change. It barely seems like her. Better storytelling would have tried to show how and why she changed in the two years between the two games. At least the voice acting for her has improved. She was suffering from a serious case of William Shatner pauses before.


LOL!  I hadn't noticed that before, but yes she has gotten over it.  I guess I was preoccupied by Tidus' "yeah" or "heh" or random comment at the end of every conversation.


----------



## McMurphy (Sep 22, 2004)

*Final Fantasy Strategy Guide Debate*

I have noticed that some gamers like to have a strategy guide in lap when playing through the Final Fantasy series.  

What is everyone's thoughts on using strategy guides?


----------



## Blue Mythril (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: Final Fantasy Strategy Guide Debate*

Last resort only. I'd like to say that I don't use them, but there has been times when I'm absolutely boggled. I normally like to leave a big period of time before I use it though.

 gee, thats a bit odd eh? Sounds like i actually think about these things...


----------



## McMurphy (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: Final Fantasy Strategy Guide Debate*



			
				Blue Mythril said:
			
		

> Last resort only. I'd like to say that I don't use them, but there has been times when I'm absolutely boggled. I normally like to leave a big period of time before I use it though.
> 
> gee, thats a bit odd eh? Sounds like i actually think about these things...


I operate in the same way.  I have and probably never will purchase a strategy guide.  Like you, I wait until I am completely stumped, and then I take a look online.  

I know people who will literarily sit with the guide in their lap while playing.  Obviously, people can play how ever they want; it is their entertainment, and they can do whatever makes them happy.  The only times I roll my eyes are when (and I am sure every gaming circle has at least one of these types) someone acts all high and mighty about their knowledge of the game and the speed in which they "beat" it.  I think a person kindof loses bragging rights when they play to the letter of a strategy guide.  It is like a tax to the guide's purchase price.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Sep 24, 2004)

I bought a strategy guide for FFX-2, because I was completely flummoxed by it, to be honest. Never used one before that however.


----------



## McMurphy (Sep 24, 2004)

caladanbrood said:
			
		

> I bought a strategy guide for FFX-2, because I was completely flummoxed by it, to be honest. Never used one before that however.


I don't think it is possible to beat that game near a 100% completion rating without a strategy guide.  FFX-2 is reminding me more and more of The Legend of Zelda:  Majora's Mask.  Both seem to be games meant for those who love side-quests, and both left me flummoxed as well.


----------

